

CERN's bowling ball tracking devices - razerbeans
http://cdsweb.cern.ch/journal/CERNBulletin/2010/21/News%20Articles/1265855?ln=en

======
phr
I keep wondering what they did about the finger holes.

~~~
DerekL
It's blurry, but the invoice says: "Ball, Bowling 'Candlepin' 4 1/2" ". So
these are smaller 1.1 kg, 4.5 inch diameter balls used for the Candlepin
variant of bowling, not the much larger balls used for ten-pin. They don't
have finger holes.

~~~
Create
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five-pin_bowling>

some missing links:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferranti#Defence_electronics>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DATAR#The_DATAR_prototype>

